# Tips on pouring emulsion without bubbles?



## earwicker7 (Oct 27, 2014)

My emulsion has been mixed for over a week now, so all of the bubbles from the initial mixing have gone away. Nevertheless, I still am getting bubbles when I pour my emulsion. It doesn't seem to matter how gently I pour it, by the time it is in the scoop, there are twenty plus bubbles of varying size on the surface.

Am I doing something wrong, or is this just normal?


----------



## basement_kid (Dec 9, 2007)

I use photopolymer emulsion, specifically ulano qtx. You don't need to stir it, and you don't need to mix in diazo. It arrives in the mail and you can use it straight out of the bucket without stiring ever. It has a shelf life in the bucket over a year. Exposes fast. No bubbles to deal with.
Now for your issue, I'm going to suggest that you ignore the bubbles. The fear is maybe the bubbles will make pinholes appear in your screen once dried. Coat first from print side. Then take your coater and without applying more emulsion scrape it once more to remove excess emulsion then go to your squeegee side and coat once then scrape once. If their were bubbles, I'd wager they would be gone and filled when you wrapped the excess upwards.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Whenever I buy a new gallon of emulsion I mix it and use it right away and don't have any problem with bubbles... Even if you see a few bubbles in the coater, several coating strokes (I use two on each side) should result in a bubble free coating. Instead of pouring it, try using a rubber cake spatula to scoop it from the bucket and put it in your coater. The spatula is also handy for getting all the emulsion out of the coater and back into the bucket.


----------



## micleross (Mar 25, 2014)

*I had this same issue for a while ....... 

I use a 1 and 1 coating method 

When applying emulsion to the screen make sure you use a decent amount of pressure to the screen and coat at a nice medium to slow pace. The bubbles will not transfer to the screen.*


----------

